# It's the little things that make you happy!



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2012)

Yesterday we had received an order for 6 dozen eggs to be delivered on Tuesday (today), that was on top of an order we received last Thursday for 10 dozen eggs for Tuesday (today). So last night we were preparing 16 dozen eggs for delivery, doesn't seem like a big deal UNTIL you have to arrange each dozen. Our labels all say "a rainbow of eggs in every carton". Who had that dumb idea? ME! So each carton has to have red, dk brown, olive, mint green, white, cream, pink, speckled, and various shades of brown. :/ They do look pretty though. Just as we'd finished washing and packing we got a text for 4 more dozen.     

Finished at 11:30 pm.  . I ended up falling asleep on the couch, so tired.

HERE"S THE GOOD PART... I wake up this morning, kind of late 6:30, put on my coffee, start the laundry, and head out to the living room to go upstairs. My DH had already started up the woodstove!    so  I realize he's still getting ready to leave. I went back out to the kitchen to start my morning (another cup of coffee  ). DH loads up the eggs, kisses me goodbye and leaves. I head upstairs to take a shower and   ...... DH MADE THE BED!!!!   

Ok, so maybe it's not a big deal to all you ladies out there whose husbands already make the bed, but for me, this is a RARE occasion!!!
I was so shocked! He even put the throw pillows on.  He literally "threw" them on. We ladies all know throw pillows are strategically placed, but I'm NOT complaining  . HE MADE THE BED!!!  :bun :bun :bun

Silly? Probably, but it sure made my day! 20 dozens eggs and the bed made!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 20, 2012)

Sounds like a good start of the day!

I've still got egg cartons from when we had our chickens that are not being used. Offered them to the lady who bought the majority of the flock and haven't gotten a reply. Don't want to throw them away because it's a waste of money. Wish I could find a way to get them to you, I know y'all could use them. There's like 20 boxes. They are just the ones from TSC. If there was a way to get them to you somehow you could have them free of charge.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 20, 2012)

I tell you...there is something in the air today...this morning I'm up and doing my thing with the baby chicks and dogs, think hubby is still sleeping...then hear the sound of the vaccum....what?????  Am I dreaming????  Not enough coffee for my addled brain????  Nope....he woke up and vaccumed...that is a new happening here


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2012)

@ marlow- I'm going to be up/out your way in a few months! I think it would be cool just to meet you!

@Bon-  o.k. ... so you get it!! Whew, was beginning to wonder... does everybodys husband already make the bed? Yours was vacuuming...  What is going on???  

If mine starts vacuuming I will be getting real nervous!  Put it this way, he told me he fixed the leaf blower _for me_. Yeah, "for me"!
Just like he fixed the tires on the deere "for me" and the weedwacker "for me".    

Can't complain, he makes dinner about 4-5 times a week.... for me!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 20, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> @ marlow- I'm going to be up/out your way in a few months! I think it would be cool just to meet you!
> 
> @Bon-  o.k. ... so you get it!! Whew, was beginning to wonder... does everybodys husband already make the bed? Yours was vacuuming...  What is going on???
> 
> ...


I'd love to meet you! The cartons aren't going anywhere. Unless my friend finally tells me she wants them. I can easily hold them for you though if I need to. I think I'll be moving them to the storage building though so they quit taking up valuable space in the kitchen.

My DH vacuumed the other weekend when we were cleaning up the house. Just getting him to give the boys their bath is an accomplishment for me! Granted most nights he is working anyway so can't help with bath time/bedtime. It's nice the nights he is home though and volunteers to help out with that routine.

ETA: My DH rarely cooks for the family. Of course most of the week he is working the night shift though so I  have to get supper ready for him before he heads to work. Even when he cooks for us it's simple stuff (like chili) or from a box. Any real homemade meals are my doing.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 20, 2012)

:bun   

Can you all send some of this 'air' up my way?! I'd probably keel over and DIE if my hubby got up and starting cleaning!  (Southern...my husband makes the bed every NIGHT...yes...RIGHT BEFORE he gets in...he has to 'make' the bed!) But I'm right there with you. That's an AWESOME start to your day....I'm happy for you. 

My suspcious brain would be trying to figure out what they're buttering you up for!   Maybe extra turkey or cranberry sauce on Thanksgiving? Or saving brownie points for their vacation time? hmmm....either way...I say ENJOY it! Now draw a warm bubble bath....and relax.   Or cuddle with D next to the woodstove! 

 I'm up here wishing the water/air/whatever is going around down in NC will make it's way up to the Panhandle! 

Edited to add - you don't EVER want my DH to cook! (Well...if you actually want to EAT, that is!)


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Nov 20, 2012)

Haha. I need some of that air too! I'm going out of town and asked Dbf to A. Clean the stove, B. Clean the toilet when i'm gone. I betchya one of the 2 things wont get done. Yesterday he was supposed to cash a check for me and pick up new windshield wiper blades for the truck. I got the money, no wipers though..      Actually I just called him as I was typing this out because it reminded me to see if I can pick some up on the way out of town. Hah, He said he had already texted me this morning that he picked them up and to stop by on my way out. Maybe it _is_ in the air!!  

Ps-People make the bed?!! haha We each sleep with our own comfortor and spread them out as were getting in. Actually I always go in and spread my blanket out when he goes to bed.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 20, 2012)

CocoNUT...I actually make the bed at night before getting in too...no point in making it in the morning since hubby often has an afternoon napthirty, so what's the point???  But, I like it all made before I go to bed...he carries the same odd gene I do


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 20, 2012)

I was cleaning both bathrooms and ....drum roll...hubby just washed the floors...what is in the air?????


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 20, 2012)

I was cleaning both bathrooms and ....drum roll...hubby just washed the floors...what is in the air?????


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 20, 2012)

p.s.....me thinks this is not for an extra piece of pie of cranberry sauce...I believe he has something else in mind


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 20, 2012)

When it comes to bed making, it's pointless here since DH has to sleep during the day to work at night. Though usually the bed ends up getting made up before we go to bed at night on the days he doesn't work. Yeah, we're kind of lazy, no one else is going to see the bed so no need to worry about whether it is made up or not.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> p.s.....me thinks this is not for an extra piece of pie of cranberry sauce...I believe he has something else in mind


Bon you are terrible!

Thing is, I cannot be manipulated.  So I knnooowww it's not that! 

I hate an unmade bed! There are many days where that does happen though.    I also don't won't my kids to grow up like slobs, they should take care of their things and I think it prepares them for being respectful of others for their future. All mine are bed-makers, some good at it some not so good, but at least they try. 

Clean floors, fingerprint free walls, clean baseboards, beds made, and NOTHING on the kitchen counters... and I'm a happy camper!
Some days it's like that and some days it's not. I really don't like the not days! There are WAY too many not days!! :/

Idon't know if you guys remember the Berenstain Bears but many years ago when my kids were little they saw a tape, yeah a _video tape_  and in this episode Momma Bear was very angry because the house was not clean and there was a spider in the kids room. She went on to talk about spiders will move into a messy room. I of course went right on along with this, and whats even funnier is it is true!!!!! When a room becomes cluttered, messy or dusty YOU WILL FIND SPIDERS! To this day if my kids see a spider in the house they all say the same thing.... "Mom, your right the house is messy, I just saw a spider!" The amazing thing is it really is when things aren't as clean as they should be!

The wisdom of Momma Bear!


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm the bed maker most of the time. Todd's idea is to sorta throw the covers up..... Throw pillows - the bed has 3, and he never puts them on. 

But, he does cook most of the time...and I really don't care to. I'll eat and then clean up his cooking mess any day!
I'm the vacuumer - all the time...as I love to vacuum (yes, odd).


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah...I'm terrible...but bet I'm right


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2012)

bon you always make me laugh! 

My guy is a good one! It also could be that I've been reminding him that we actually share a room!   

I am pretty stoked we made $70 in eggs today! That' a few bags of feed! Pretty soon we will want to start grading, we will have to if we sell more than 30 dozen a week. Straw took some class and knows how to grade but I have to check if he needs to be certified. He used to really be into the poultry now he doesn't want much to with it.  

My poultry at least makes us $ .   

Straw should earn his keep as well as the chickens! JUST KIDDING STRAW!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 20, 2012)

So after thinking about this thread after DH went to work I made out bed up. No, it's not perfect but it's made. I have tried to make the kids bed up before but with them playing in there it ends up unmade again. They end up knocking pillows off and messing up the comforter when they play on the bed.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2012)

Good for you Marlow! I do know what you mean with the kids, when mine were all under the age of 9 I would be making my bed and they would run in and say, "we want to help" and it always ended up all of us piled up cuddling, giggling, and just being silly! I loved it!!!
Fond memories!  Every mothers day all my gang will come up and climb on my bed, serve me breakfast and cuddle, it is awesome! 
I guess I've always been weird about the bed thing, I never let the kids play or jump on the beds, well any furniture for that matter. Not that they didn't sneak and have their moments but usually it was always followed by some natural consequence, like falling off and getting a bump. So I would kiss the boo boo and just remind them how mommys job is to teach them and protect them and when they disobey they put themselves in danger and can get hurt.  
 I think back then it was the "new parenting style" to let kids do whatever they wanted and so many of our friends kids would come over and think they could run/jump on MY furniture. UH NO!! I don't think so! I learned real quick when kids came over I laid out the boundaries to them and in front of their parents. I didn't want my house all busted, up stuff broke, injured kids. 
  I don't know about others but my younger guys get better sleep, play better, and keep their stuff picked up much better when their rooms are real clean, and the beds get made first thing in the morning. They will get on each other if someone leaves their clothes on the floor! My boys have always been much neater than my girls (as far as their rooms). Weird huh?


----------



## Cricket (Nov 20, 2012)

We had 2 meat birds go on walk about while we were butchering a month ago and I kept putting off doing those 2 in.  I got home from morning milking on Sat. and he'd butchered them for me.  All done.  All cleaned up and taken care of.  Is that like true love, or what?  And then stupid me says, "gee I wouldn't have done that for you"

Even if we make the bed, we've got one dog that's gotta go pile it up in the middle!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 20, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Good for you Marlow! I do know what you mean with the kids, when mine were all under the age of 9 I would be making my bed and they would run in and say, "we want to help" and it always ended up all of us piled up cuddling, giggling, and just being silly! I loved it!!!
> Fond memories!  Every mothers day all my gang will come up and climb on my bed, serve me breakfast and cuddle, it is awesome!
> I guess I've always been weird about the bed thing, I never let the kids play or jump on the beds, well any furniture for that matter. Not that they didn't sneak and have their moments but usually it was always followed by some natural consequence, like falling off and getting a bump. So I would kiss the boo boo and just remind them how mommys job is to teach them and protect them and when they disobey they put themselves in danger and can get hurt.
> I think back then it was the "new parenting style" to let kids do whatever they wanted and so many of our friends kids would come over and think they could run/jump on MY furniture. UH NO!! I don't think so! I learned real quick when kids came over I laid out the boundaries to them and in front of their parents. I didn't want my house all busted, up stuff broke, injured kids.
> I don't know about others but my younger guys get better sleep, play better, and keep their stuff picked up much better when their rooms are real clean, and the beds get made first thing in the morning. They will get on each other if someone leaves their clothes on the floor! My boys have always been much neater than my girls (as far as their rooms). Weird huh?


I just got a hamper put in the boys room, plus one in the bathroom and am teaching them to put their clothes in a hamper when they take them off. I got tired of the clothes hunt when I did laundry.  The one in the bathroom is because they strip in there before they get in the bath. I've also been working on the oldest 2 putting their shoes in a certain spot when they take them off. Nothing more frustrating than not being able to find their shoes when we are trying to get out the door to go somewhere.  Next thing for my kids is teaching them to make their bed up. May start trying that out over the holiday break. Doubt it will be perfect and it may not stay made up all day, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 20, 2012)

Yepper. I know the NC eggs laws and I know how to grade and size eggs. You give me an egg and I'll tell you it's grade and I'll tell you what size it is. 

Sure I'll do it, for a small fee.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 20, 2012)

Ahh Southern, what a great day for you! That's a lot of eggs to sell!  

That "something in the air" has not quite reached Northern VA yet. I'm hoping for a miracle, because the house is actually clean for Thanksgiving and I am begging the two pigs, (not the teacup ones, I'm talking about Tim and Annie ) , to not make any messes until after Thanksgiving. Tomorrow is pie day, they want to make about 8 pies, so I am REALLY hoping for a miracle!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Bridge, I am happy, happy, happy when we are selling eggs! Really helps with the feed bills! No matter how many eggs we get I still get so happy to see all the pretty colors. Our customers like it too! I just can't figure out the right settings on the camera, the pics never come out with the right colors. 


I hope the pies go well! What kind are you making? Pecan????   
I just wish I was in the Bahamas!  That would be a great holiday!
Are you having your family over? My "sis" and "niece" will be over so that will be nice!

I've got exciting news I'll have to pm you about! It has to do with your fav...sheep!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2012)

Marlow- I know about the shoes...        No matter how old they are I still hear "mom, do you know where my shoes are?".....Noooooo, I don't wear your shoes, if you'd a put em where they go then you'd have em. My one, (we've talked about him before) loses shoes like you wouldn't believe!    My one little darling  throws his dirty clothes RIGHT BESIDE the basket... WUHHHH, and always says "oh, I didn't know".  

and people wonder why I love my "D" so much!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 20, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Marlow- I know about the shoes...        No matter how old they are I still hear "mom, do you know where my shoes are?".....Noooooo, I don't wear your shoes, if you'd a put em where they go then you'd have em. My one, (we've talked about him before) loses shoes like you wouldn't believe!    My one little darling  throws his dirty clothes RIGHT BESIDE the basket... WUHHHH, and always says "oh, I didn't know".
> 
> and people wonder why I love my "D" so much!


I just had to get onto Logan tonight for not getting his clothes in the basket when he got undressed for his bath. He left them right in the floor where he stood and took them off. I made him put them in the basket before I let him get his towel when he got out of the tub. We have a shelf in the living room where I tell them to put their shoes when they take them off so we know where they are. They don't always do it and I have to remind them to do it when I find the shoes left in the floor.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 20, 2012)

Southern...my mom used to get on me all the time about making my bed growing up. I BEGGED and BEGGED for a comforter instead of the bedspread and pillows...she REFUSED. When I FINALLY got my comforter...it was MUCH easier to 'pick up' my bed and make it look decent without a TON of effort - nice. My mom used to also get on me about the 'clutter'...she's so right. I'm just one of those weirdos who gets VERY nervous when I can't see stuff! I'm TRYING though...I really am! 

I can't get the DD to put her shoes in the same spot...or her socks in her drawer labeled "socks"....she doesn't make her bed...because she doesn't use a comforter...only a single blanket...no pillows. I drive myself NUTS trying to keep the place neat...and they just sit around and 'watch' me! Stinkers! 

I'm slowly getting a little more organized. 

Congrats on selling all those eggs! I LOVE collecting our eggs and seeing all the different shapes and colors too. They make me SOOO happy. I HATED having to buy store eggs when we were w/o chickens for a short spell before we moved. I felt so sad when I'd only see one color. 

Oh and Bridge is correct...those "winds" haven't come this way yet! (Good luck on the baking tomorrow...the DD and I will be doing some baking of our own tomorrow as well!)

Bon - you stinker! I was trying NOT to go "there"...but I'm glad you caught my drift! Hey...if my DH cleaned the house/mopped the floors/WHATEVER on his own to butter me up for his own 'purposes'....I'd SERIOUSLY keel over and probably not 'come to' for a week!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Nov 21, 2012)

We mostly don't make beds here and I won't apologize for it....but....I love a made bed! I want sheets, yes I said sheets, top and bottom! and blankets or quilts or I won't sleep in it! DH actually hunted down the sheets when he missed me too much and I  pointed out that after 20 years he should know that I won't sleep in a bed without sheets!.....

For my kids, I went to really nice Coleman sleeping bags that are (supposed to) top a fitted sheet over the mattress....easy to make look tidy....super comfy for sleeping!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 21, 2012)

Hah you guys crack me up! 

I have a new solution for the socks and shoes that the  family unit leaves laying around. They now end up in the "pig sty." Yes, the little teacup piggies drag any shoes or socks they find laying around into their little pig sty box in the mud room, never to be seen again. I encourage it 

Southern how many chickens do you have? Because that's a lot of eggs to gather up in a couple of days. We've been scrambling around looking for eggs because it seems all our customers are stopping and looking for them. And my chickens lay their eggs in the darndest spots!  In the feed bin, behind the bales of alfalfa, in the hay lofts, but NEVER in the nesting boxes 

Oh and Southern, you better PM me, you can't keep me in suspense like this!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 21, 2012)

Shoes!    Lets see, sitting here at the computer... I count 7 pair, I also have a shoe chest right beside me filled with shoes, let me look out the side door and count the ones on the stairs and porch.... 5 and 1/2.... right there on the porch I have ELFA drawers with at least 30 pair!  That will get done today!  The worst part... most are farm shoes/boots!

How many chickens...????? 200 or so... We probably only have 75 laying and out of those we have probably 2 dozen that lay everywhere, usually trying to make a new nest and hatch out something.  So we only gather about 4 dozen from the boxes or hay feeders a day.
Soon I will be getting rid of the mutts from all the hatches from summer. Sell or dog food...they have to go. My goal is to just have my breeding stock with a few pets. That will put me to about 125. I need to actively work on this now so I can separate my Roos out in Jan. Breeding will begin mid-late Feb for March hatches. I have a big blue barrel that I want to put in the woods, a friend of mine did that and her birds stopped laying behind every log and started using the barrel, she now gets another 3 dozen a day just from the barrel! My pyrs love to find eggs.. and eat them! UGH!

Hoping the "winds" move up to you and Coconut!

Ragdoll- my one son LOVES a sleeping bag but it slides everywhere so in the middle of the night you hear this "thud" from him sliding right off the bed! I love clean crisp sheets too! I use to change my sheets everyday, not anymore  now it's once a week! All cotton with a minimum of 800 thread count.... OH YEAH.....  My DH picked up a set of sheets he saw a good price on it was a cotton/polyester blend. I was just looking at him going POLYESTER, are flippin crazy, polyester "BLEEENNDD"       

I have found if you just watch ONE episode of hoarders you will be so motivated your whole house will be clean in 2 days! My kids say to me.. OH NO, she's watching hoarders again.... she's gonna go crazy cleaning!  

My favorite organizational tool... 2 words.... LABEL MAKER!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Nov 21, 2012)

I'd be in total shock as well.  cute story


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 21, 2012)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> We mostly don't make beds here and I won't apologize for it....but....I love a made bed! I want sheets, yes I said sheets, top and bottom! and blankets or quilts or I won't sleep in it! DH actually hunted down the sheets when he missed me too much and I  pointed out that after 20 years he should know that I won't sleep in a bed without sheets!.....
> 
> For my kids, I went to really nice Coleman sleeping bags that are (supposed to) top a fitted sheet over the mattress....easy to make look tidy....super comfy for sleeping!


I'm curious about this sleeping bag that fits on matress thing now. Can you send me some information about it. Sounds like a nice solution for my house. My kids have a fitted sheet and a comforter on their bed (and pillows of course). They have a sheet set that has the top sheet too but it ends up just getting kicked off. None of their bedding matches either!


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 21, 2012)

I looked at my bed when I got home from work....UNMADE!
 I was up at 0530 to go to work, hubby still sleeping in it.  So last evening as I was making it (I too love a made bed, and feel better getting ready for bed in a nice neat bed), I was telling him about this discussion. I wonder if the bed will be made when I get home tonight???


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 21, 2012)

Okay....I am very bad...suspicious type stinker...but as an update here on my nasty thoughts...just letting you know...I was right about the cleaning motive...

so there


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 21, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> I looked at my bed when I got home from work....UNMADE!
> I was up at 0530 to go to work, hubby still sleeping in it.  So last evening as I was making it (I too love a made bed, and feel better getting ready for bed in a nice neat bed), I was telling him about this discussion. I wonder if the bed will be made when I get home tonight???


Last person out outta make the bed! No if, ands, or butts!  


 Bon-     that's your man not mine...    

Marlow- a great incentive for your kids to make their beds is to get "new" bedding!  My kids are all... particular, you might say.... everything MUST match.  Hospital corners on sheets always work well. When my older kids were young and they had bunkbeds I made their "comforters" to custom fit, sewn Square so it would stay on the mattress at the end of the bed and that way the blankets didn't hang over a foot! 

I like duvet covers rather than "comforters" because I can wash everything easier. Sheets get washed every week, blankets and duvets once a month.  Really keeps down the dust mites!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 21, 2012)

I LOVE cotton sheets...but the super soft ones.  Our favorite sheets are....wait for it...FLEECE! I know, I KNOW! But I can't help it...I love the soft, fuzzy warmth of fleece sheets coupled with a down (real) comforter. Ahhhhh....that's what great sleep is comprised of. Oh and my 50 pillows and Mr. Sleepy Sheepy (sheep stuffed animal)! I'm a hard-core sleeper though...I take my sleep seriously! 

You're right Southern...after watching a few episodes I got all stressed out about keeping the house 'clean' - I mean I started freaking out! I'm a little more organized...but I could still be better. Any time I'd watch it...both the DH and DD would get stressed cause I'd go on a cleaning frenzy! I just don't have enough time to keep up with everything by myself.


----------

